# Bikerinnen ???



## jilldill (4. Juli 2007)

Bikerinnen zum stressfreien (also ohne Männer) Singletrailfahren am Schmausenbuck gesucht. Ein anschließender Eisdielenbesuch ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen zwecks Kalorienzufuhr  
Wäre wirklich ganz toll wenn sich da jemand finden würde...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Juli 2007)

jilldill schrieb:


> Bikerinnen zum stressfreien *(also ohne Männer)* ...



was soll denn das bedeuten? soll dass heissen männer machen stress? das seh ich aber nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jilldill (5. Juli 2007)

Nix, gegen euch Jungs... aber beim biken ist es schon meist so, dass es oft höher, schneller, weiter etc. sein muss.  
Insbesondere mit dem eigenen Freund entsteht da immer gleich ein gewisses Konkurrenzdenken. Welcher Kerl erträgt es schon wenn seine Freundin in einer Sportart besser ist als er?! Mal ehrlich!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (5. Juli 2007)

So eine Bikerfreundin ist doch genau das Richtige. Da käme ich vielleicht viel öfter aufs Rad und die Metamorphose vom Waschbrett- zum Waschbärbauch würde sich wieder in die Gegenrichtung entwickeln!!!
Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile......

Grüße


----------



## hauih (5. Juli 2007)

Ich würd dsa schon ertragen wenn's so wär GRINS


----------



## Halberhai (5. Juli 2007)

jilldill schrieb:


> Bikerinnen zum stressfreien (also ohne Männer) Singletrailfahren am Schmausenbuck gesucht. Ein anschließender Eisdielenbesuch ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen zwecks Kalorienzufuhr
> Wäre wirklich ganz toll wenn sich da jemand finden würde...


servus jilldill... also ich bin für sowas zu haben... kenn ez deine fahrweise net wie du stressfrei einstuffst... und wie derb du da abgehst... kannst ja mal ne pn tickern ;-)

lg


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juli 2007)

hauih schrieb:


> Ich würd dsa schon ertragen wenn's so wär GRINS



 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Juli 2007)

jilldill schrieb:


> Nix, gegen euch Jungs... aber beim biken ist es schon meist so, dass es oft höher, schneller, weiter etc. sein muss.
> Insbesondere mit dem eigenen Freund entsteht da immer gleich ein gewisses Konkurrenzdenken. Welcher Kerl erträgt es schon wenn seine Freundin in einer Sportart besser ist als er?! Mal ehrlich!!!!



Was ist denn das für ein Freund?


----------



## jilldill (5. Juli 2007)

> Da käme ich vielleicht viel öfter aufs Rad und die Metamorphose vom Waschbrett- zum Waschbärbauch würde sich wieder in die Gegenrichtung entwickeln!!!



Na ob man vom biken einen Waschbrettbauch bekommt, ich weiß ja nicht...

@hauih na da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher...


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juli 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Freund?



die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt.


*Popcorn hol*  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## jilldill (5. Juli 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Freund?



einer der nur rumnölen und klettern kann (beides aber ganz gut)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (5. Juli 2007)

mir würds ja nix aus machen wenn meine freundin das besser könnte


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2007)

Hei JillDill,

hat zwar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun. Aber so pßt es wenigsten zu den anderen Beiträgen 

Und wart ihr jetzt schon im Fichtelgebirge zum Radeln oder Klettern?
Durch die niedrigen Temperaturen müßte es dieses WoEnd einige der Mikromücken weniger geben.

Hoffe ich verwechsle dich jetzt net 

G.


----------



## Bump Machine (5. Juli 2007)

kanns auch nicht verstehn ohne man weg zu fahren. ich wär erst ma froh wenn meine freundin aufs rad steigen würde -.- da würds mich dann nciht mehr stören wenn sie besser wär^^.


----------



## jilldill (6. Juli 2007)

Wow, wie viele tolerante Männer es doch unter den Bikern gibt... 

@LB Jörg 
ne wir waren wegen der bescheidenen Wetterlage noch nicht weg. Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Was die Mücken angeht, wenn ich mitfahre brauchen sich meine Mitfahrer keine Sorgen machen denn die Biester habens meist auf mich abgesehen. Werd mich auf jeden Fall nochmal rühren wenns denn nächste WE definitiv klappt. 

Grüße


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Juli 2007)

... trotzdem noch keine bikerinnen hier ..... tststs ...
armesfaranken


----------



## jeannie (16. Juli 2007)

Hi JillDill,

ich hätte total Spaß an einer Frauengruppe, bin allerdings Anfängerin!

Viele Grüße
Jeannie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. Juli 2007)

Huhu.

Wenns nicht Richtung Nürnberg wär, würd ich mich anschließen. Naja - so ists wohl zu weit weg.


----------



## eL (16. Juli 2007)

na hier is ja was los im frankenland

ich kenn auf anhieb 3 die infrage kämen
davon gehn 2 wohl lieber klettern und eine iss wohl bald Bundeskanzlerin.


----------



## Stemmel (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo! 
Ich finde das eine super Idee! Allerdings komme ich aus dem hohen Norden (bei Hamburg) und kann mich da leider bei Euch nicht anschließen. 

Wir hatten auch so eine Truppe. Nachzulesen im Norddeutschlandforum unter "Escheburg für Girls only". 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237219

Hat sich aber leider ein wenig zerschlagen, zur Zeit jedenfalls. 

Ich fahre am liebsten alleine, mache aber als Anfängerin auch keine weiteren Touren, so dass mir langweilig werden könnte. Und ansonsten fahre ich mit meinem Freund, was von Zeit zu Zeit auch anstrengend ist, da er wesentlich besser und trainierter ist 

Im September machen wir dieses Jahr wieder Urlaub in Oberfranken (Lk. LIF). 

Allen viel Spaß wünscht

Daggi


----------



## jilldill (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem sich ja nun doch einige gefunden haben wäre es mal an der Zeit sich zu treffen...
Würde ein Treffen am Freitag, 17:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz beim Löwensaal am Schmausenbuck vorschlagen. Wie siehts aus???
Ich hoffe natürlich dass das Wetter da auch mitmacht...


----------



## eL (17. Juli 2007)

das ja doof
am freitach kann ich garnicht.


----------



## SpongeBob (18. Juli 2007)

jilldill schrieb:


> Wow, wie viele tolerante Männer es doch unter den Bikern gibt...



Falle darauf bloß nicht rein! Die sind hier alle mehr als schlimm und haben ihre Hormone nicht unter Kontrolle  



jeannie schrieb:


> Hi JillDill,
> 
> ich hätte total Spaß an einer Frauengruppe...



Na ich aber auch 

Wie auch immer, wünsche den Damen viel Spaß


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Juli 2007)

Na das war ja mal wieder sowas von klar: der erste Beitrag seit ewigen Zeiten von Roberta ist natürlich in diesem Thread    

Was machste denn jetzt so, Sponge? Biste jetzt in Berlin?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2007)

den lasse se da net rinn


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juli 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Na das war ja mal wieder sowas von klar: der erste Beitrag seit ewigen Zeiten von Roberta ist natürlich in diesem Thread
> 
> Was machste denn jetzt so, Sponge? Biste jetzt in Berlin?
> 
> ...



Warum soll sich auch was ändern?  

Ne, Berlin stinkt. Ich bin in Potsdam, was soll ich im Vorort Berlin? 

Aber so wie es aussieht, bin ich ab mitte September wieder im Frankenland. Mein Arbeitgeber ist da sehr flexibel und verlangt das Gleiche von mir.......................................


----------



## Coffee (19. Juli 2007)

liegt vermutlich daran das ich mich beschwert habe das du dich nichtmal anständig verabschiedet hast!!

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jilldill (19. Juli 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Falle darauf bloß nicht rein! Die sind hier alle mehr als schlimm und haben ihre Hormone nicht unter Kontrolle
> 
> Soll vorkommen, gibt sich aber im Alter....
> 
> ...


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juli 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> liegt vermutlich daran das ich mich beschwert habe das du dich nichtmal anständig verabschiedet hast!!
> 
> coffee



Erst muss alles ganz doll schnell gehen, dann ist man da, dann hoppla wir hatten ja was anderes mit ihnen vor, dann bald wieder zurück und dann lass ich mich überraschen 

aber Abschied war echt nicht drin 



			
				jilldill schrieb:
			
		

> Soll vorkommen, gibt sich aber im Alter....



Dann werden wir träge und bekommen n Bauch. Genug Beispiele gibt es ja hier


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2007)

jilldill schrieb:


> @eL vielleicht nächste Woche?!



neee unverändert ungünstig der termin


----------



## Coffee (20. Juli 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Erst muss alles ganz doll schnell gehen, dann ist man da, dann hoppla wir hatten ja was anderes mit ihnen vor, dann bald wieder zurück und dann lass ich mich überraschen
> 
> aber Abschied war echt nicht drin



mit ausreden finden warst du schon immer ganz gut


coffee


----------



## Beerchen (20. Juli 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> ... aber Abschied war echt nicht drin





Coffee schrieb:


> mit ausreden finden warst du schon immer ganz gut


Bestimmt hat er sich geschämt, weil er beim Abschied wie ein Schloßhund geheult hätte  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Juli 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Bestimmt hat er sich geschämt, weil er beim Abschied wie ein Schloßhund geheult hätte
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Vor Freude 

Ach ja, Coffee hat unwahr


----------

